# Avatar



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2010)

L'ho visto ieri sera... era piuttosto titubante. Posso solo dire: correte a vederlo! In una sala 3D con relativi occhiali, ovviamente. La storia è semplice, è vero. Ma è un'esperienza davvero imperdibile!


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho visto ieri sera... era piuttosto titubante. Posso solo dire: correte a vederlo! In una sala 3D con relativi occhiali, ovviamente. La storia è semplice, è vero. Ma è un'esperienza davvero imperdibile!


l'esperienza 3D mi è apparsa fantastica ed entusiasmante.sembravo una bambina a bocca aperta


----------



## Verena67 (21 Gennaio 2010)

quoto tutto, storia ingenua ma grande resa visiva ed emotiva:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2010)

Dopo una meraviglia del genere, riabituarsi alla normale visione (almeno in un certo genere di film) sarà difficile.
Comunque ho trovato la storia si semplice, ma ben strutturata.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Gennaio 2010)

Storia troppo semplice, basterebbe per un video-gioco della PS... 3D neanche troppo in 3D...ma mai visti tanti colori in un unico film...10 euro ben spese!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2010)

Alcuni passaggi sono bellissimi, e l'idea di potersi connettere al (loro) universo tramite una spina organica è favolosa. La parte meno bella è la solita americanata, però stavolta non vincono e non distruggono tutto, che è già un progresso.

E' un film per tutti, ma soprattutto coloro che hanno perso ogni speranza. Perché un pochino di speranza rimane anche dopo averlo visto, dato che i mostri stavolta non sono gli alieni, ma i terrestri aka Americani.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho visto ieri sera... era piuttosto titubante. Posso solo dire: correte a vederlo! In una sala 3D con relativi occhiali, ovviamente. La storia è semplice, è vero. Ma è un'esperienza davvero imperdibile!


Cavoli ci voglio andare...devo farmi una compagnia che ami ancora il cinema...mi sono perso puro Parnassus...ma agogno l'uscita della parodia PORNASSUS...in maniera che possa capire anch'io i segreti del cinema..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Alcuni passaggi sono bellissimi, e l'idea di potersi connettere al (loro) universo tramite una spina organica è favolosa. La parte meno bella è la solita americanata, però stavolta non vincono e non distruggono tutto, che è già un progresso.
> 
> E' un film per tutti, ma soprattutto coloro che hanno perso ogni speranza. Perché un pochino di speranza rimane anche dopo averlo visto, dato che i mostri stavolta non sono gli alieni, ma i terrestri aka Americani.


 Il cattivo è "un uomo veramente cattivo" (chi mi ricorda quale sigla dei cartoni era?) proprio da cartone animato.
Mi hanno emozionato più i ritrovati tecnici della storia come se questa fosse al servizio di quelli e non viceversa.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il cattivo è "un uomo veramente cattivo" (chi mi ricorda quale sigla dei cartoni era?) proprio da cartone animato.
> Mi hanno emozionato più i ritrovati tecnici della storia come se questa fosse al servizio di quelli e non viceversa.


 Vero, era eccessivamente calcato, il colonnello... ma in realtà non era così cattivo, ha pazientato addirittura tre mesi. Nella realtà i gattoni blu li avremmo presi a pedate da subito:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, era eccessivamente calcato, il colonnello... ma in realtà non era così cattivo, ha pazientato addirittura tre mesi. Nella realtà i gattoni blu li avremmo presi a pedate da subito:carneval:


 In effetti i mezzi militari (da cartone anche quelli) erano arretrati rispetto al livello scientico e tecnologico.
L'effetto speciale che mi ha più colpita è stato l'aspetto di Sigourney Weaver ...da avatar di se stessa... dimostra una ventina d'anni meno dei suoi.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In effetti i mezzi militari (da cartone anche quelli) erano arretrati rispetto al livello scientico e tecnologico.
> L'effetto speciale che mi ha più colpita è stato l'aspetto di Sigourney Weaver ...da avatar di se stessa... dimostra una ventina d'anni meno dei suoi.


Se sapessimo viaggiare verso altre stelle sicuramente non useremmo più mitra e bombe, ma Cameron questo lo sa bene essendo tra l'altro laureato in fisica teorica. Solo che ha ammesso che l'effetto scenico è molto superiore...
 Hanno usato la tecnica del motion capture sui volti degli attori, come chi produce videogame...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

Mi devo scomodare e uscire a -10 per andare a vederlo?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi devo scomodare e uscire a -10 per andare a vederlo?:carneval:


Si! Esclusivamente 3D e se lì in zona esiste, assolutamente in Imax3D. In Italia ovviamente queste sale non esistono...:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si! Esclusivamente 3D e se lì in zona esiste, assolutamente in Imax3D. In Italia ovviamente queste sale non esistono...:unhappy:


Mi trascinero' al cinema venerdi'...


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi trascinero' al cinema venerdi'...


 Brava!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Brava!


Pero' ci vado dubbiosa:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' ci vado dubbiosa:carneval:


 Quello sempre... dubitate, gente, dubitate:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si! Esclusivamente 3D e se lì in zona esiste, assolutamente in Imax3D. *In Italia ovviamente queste sale non esistono*...:unhappy:


 Da noi sì :up:


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Da noi sì :up:


Dove? Guarda che a Milano, ad esempio, spacciano per Imax3D sale che non lo sono affatto... le uniche due sono a Taranto e Riccione, ma proiettano solo brevi esempi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dove? Guarda che a Milano, ad esempio, spacciano per Imax3D sale che non lo sono affatto... le uniche due sono a Taranto e Riccione, ma proiettano solo brevi esempi.


 A Bologna in periferia hanno aperto credo l'anno scorso una sala 3D mega lusso (palazzo "Medusa") che viene poco usata per ovvia mancanza di film 3D.

Ora non so se ha esattamente questa sigla, ma la gente che vi è andata ha raccontato che gli effetti sono davvero molto spettacolari. Non è ancora arrivato Avatar, ma appena che c'è, caricaaa ...


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> A Bologna in periferia hanno aperto credo l'anno scorso una sala 3D mega lusso (palazzo "Medusa") che viene poco usata per ovvia mancanza di film 3D.
> 
> Ora non so se ha esattamente questa sigla, ma la gente che vi è andata ha raccontato che gli effetti sono davvero molto spettacolari. Non è ancora arrivato Avatar, ma appena che c'è, caricaaa ...


Come le sale Energia a Milano... ma chi è stato fortunato ad averlo visto in una vera Imax all'estero, dice che la differenza è abissale. Alcuni redattori di riviste si son pagati il viaggio a Londra o Berlino per vederselo così...


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Come le sale Energia a Milano... ma chi è stato fortunato ad averlo visto in una vera Imax all'estero, dice che la differenza è abissale. Alcuni redattori di riviste si son pagati il viaggio a Londra o Berlino per vederselo così...


Verissimo, nel Nord Italia c'é per ora solo una sala Imax che però non pare dia Avatar, almeno al momento:

http://www.proiezionisti.com/pagine/torribianche.php

L'alternativa é andare a Lucerna, non proprio vicino ma neppure irraggiungibile...mia figlia lo ha visto là e lo ha trovato assolutamente spettacolare.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

Ho capito mi tocca scomodarmi proprio e andare al Pathe' Arena:blank:


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2010)

Signori, Avatar merita di essere visto perchè per questo film è stato creato il cinema 3d e tutte le tecnologie ad esso annesse, anche in campo delle sale. 
Il tutto è made by Cameron, un geniaccio a dire il vero saper unire una nuova tecnologia a più tecniche per effetti speciali (quelle del signore degli anelli e poi l'industrial Light and Magic di Lucas).
Il film narra la storia che Cameron voleva narrare, perde solo un poco in un paio di scene che se fossero state montate diversamente ed in posizioni diverse avrebbero fatto gridare al capolavoro, mentre il montaggio peccando ha rovinato l'effetto perfezione.
Trama semplice ma come dico sempre, un buon film non deve per forza avere una trama complessa =)


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (6 Febbraio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Storia troppo semplice, basterebbe per un video-gioco della PS... !


Nemmeno. Ha avuto recensioni molto scadenti.

Tra pochi giorni esce Bioshock 2 : Le recensioni sono ottime.
Tra un mese invece dovrebbe arrivare la prima espansione "importante" di Dragon Age, intitolata awakening.
Aspetto con bava alla bocca.

Scusate l'OT, ma in un periodo come questo (per me), Dio benedica la tecnologia.:unhappy:


----------

